# Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is righ?



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 14, 2008)

I was listening to Baisden today and he asked if swingers can continue to be christians.  A lady called and said no, it goes against every principle of Christ.  She went as far as to say How would Christ look being a swinger? It was a harsh question but one that needs reflection.  Of course people called in to say that everything everyone does is not 100% christ like, so they(swingers) are no exception or less christian then another.  Which got me thinking does being able to ask God for forgiveness cause some to loose their true christian ways?

I have always notice that (SOME)people that claim to be christians and look down on others often do wrong themselves?  Does one get the right to broadcast that they are a christian but their actions are not christian like?  Is it because they can ask for forgiveness that's causing them to continuing doing wrong?


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Oh, don't get me started on Michael Baisden. I do listen to him sometimes because I like to get a pulse of how people are living in the black community. I do think that Michael does some good but I do have a problem with him encouraging swinging, polygamous relationships, and appears to try to undermine marriage. 

Anyway, I would like to give you an example of a woman I used to know. Also, I would like to bring repentance into this discussion. 

Ok, the woman I knew was a complusive liar. So one day she told me that she was going to tell a lie about something (nothing new) but that she could just repent afterwards. Now, was that sincere? 

Bottom line............GOD knows our hearts.

*Acts 8:22 *

*22"Therefore repent of this wickedness of yours, and pray the Lord that, (A)if possible, the intention of your heart may be forgiven you. *


----------



## Ramya (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

I personally believe that people don't understand what the word "repent" means. To repent is to not only ask for forgiveness but also turn away from the action. We will always sin but why sin on purpose? 

Romans 6:15 What then? Shall we sin because we are not under law but under grace? By no means! 16Don't you know that when you offer yourselves to someone to obey him as slaves, you are slaves to the one whom you obey—whether you are slaves to sin, which leads to death, or to obedience, which leads to righteousness? 17But thanks be to God that, though you used to be slaves to sin, you wholeheartedly obeyed the form of teaching to which you were entrusted. 18You have been set free from sin and have become slaves to righteousness.


----------



## firecracker (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Uh you can't go doing stuff purposely over and over again.  That ain't repenting thats repeating your madness.  Its hard but you gotta try to change the behavior.  Swinger, liars, sinners, heathen and the like.  I don't exclude myself from the rules either.


----------



## kawista9 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Yes, God is faithful and just to forgive us of our sins.  The problem I have it that Jesus is our righteousness.  The bible says that we have to be baptized in water and in the fire of the Holy Spirit.  If there is not Holy Spirit convicting a persons heart to actually turn away from sin and if there is no obvious change in that person's heart, I am sorry to say, they really should question whether they are truly saved or not.  They need to find out if they truly believe in the loving God and the judging God.  We cannot stop ourselves from committing sins, but we are trusting in God to cleanse us.  Anyone who does that committing sins and repenting, does not a)trust God b)believe in God c)possibly lurking on the grounds of the reprobate mind(DON'T GET ME STARTED!).  By no means should we go around spreading our illnesses to other people.  We need to recognize that what we did was wrong; repent; "work out our salvation with fear and trembling!"

NO NO NO...God is not stupid and he knows our hearts and he is recording each time, He has convicted our hearts and we did not repent(turn away from our sin.)


----------



## Theo (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Well, the Bible says in Romans 10:9-10, "That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved." There are no addendums, no caveats. 

However, Paul also wrote in Romans 6:1, "What shall we say, then? Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase? By no means! We died to sin; how can we live in it any longer?" If you are a true born-again Christian, you should have a relationship with Christ Jesus that will give you the desire to live in as He wants you to live. How can one man serve 2 masters? We all struggle with sin, but as Christians we have been given the ability to live beyond the limitations of the flesh and of this world. If you are struggling with something you know is a sin, ask God to help you and to change the desires of your heart so they are more in line with. The Bible says that we should be transformed by the renewing of the mind, which can occur to prayer and the reading of God's Word. 

Christians are humans and struggle with sin just like everybody else. Some struggle with pride, arrogance, and or hypocrisy. Other struggle with spiritual laziness or sexual sin. That doesn't make them a better or worse than you.... it just means that God hasn't finished working with them yet. 

I think as Christians, to not judge what someone else doing or not doing and focus on ourselves and our own path as we try to be more like Jesus. When people ask questions like that, it is best to just point them to the Word and lift them up in prayer.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Hmm you ladies definitely shed some great information in here. Too bad not all christians or born again abide by the rules.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Let me also add that everyone who calls themselves a Christian is not really a Christian. They can play with God all they want but He will not be mocked.  He knows how hearts so while man can be fooled, He cannot.

On the flip side of that, a Christian who corrects another person is not nec a fake Christian either. People get it twisted because they expect us to be nice and giving a kind word but the bible says the word of God is like a double edge sword.  So sometimes the word of God will cut. It is meant to kill your flesh but cause your soul to repent. Understand that the same Jesus who fed the 5000 and died on the cross is the same one who sent rain down on those who laughed at Noah, destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah, and called for the plaques in Egypt.  God is a loving God but He is also firm just like any other parent. When our parents spanked us, yeah it hurt but we knew they loved us and they cared.  They were correcting us when we did something wrong. 

A lot of times my family is quick to say I am judging or looking down when that is not the case. I understand I am not perfect but if God leads me to correct something, I will. I do it out of love and because I don't want anyone to be lost. It comes at a cost because some people will get angry. But I would rather them get angry, think about it and make some changes than to let them keep going wrong and end up in hell.  God corrects me too and I suck it up, repent, turn away and do better. Q


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Que I appreciate your explaination.  But I'm afraid some might agree but don't see that they are being hypocrates.

Or maybe they do and will repent later on tonight.  I wonder how many times a day they repent only to start a fresh.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> Que I appreciate your explaination.  But I'm afraid some might agree but don't see that they are being hypocrates.
> 
> Or maybe they do and will repent later on tonight.  I wonder how many times a day they repent only to start a fresh.



If they are true Christian, trust they know. And if they don't know, God will show them. That is why being a Christian is about a relationship. If you are close to God, He can and will correct you. And if you love Him like you say you do, you will take the correction.  

The beautiful thing about God is we are able to start fresh. I look at each new day as another chance for me to get it right. I may not do all things right but I strive for it.  Even while I struggle with some things, I am able to correct others.  That doesn't mean I am better or a hypocrite it just means I care.  

To me, a hypocrite doesn't see what they are doing as wrong, doesn't attempt to change it, won't accept correction, and will look down on others for doing the same thing. A lot of people are trying to change and it is taking some time for them to stop doing wrong. So yeah they may look like a hypocrite when really they are just trying to prevent someone else from making the mistakes they have made. Q


----------



## plainj (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



***Que*** said:


> Let me also add that everyone who calls themselves a Christian is not really a Christian. They can play with God all they want but He will not be mocked.  He knows how hearts so while man can be fooled, He cannot.
> 
> On the flip side of that, a Christian who corrects another person is not nec a fake Christian either. People get it twisted because they expect us to be nice and giving a kind word but the bible says the word of God is like a double edge sword.  So sometimes the word of God will cut. It is meant to kill your flesh but cause your soul to repent. Understand that the same Jesus who fed the 5000 and died on the cross is the same one who sent rain down on those who laughed at Noah, destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah, and called for the plaques in Egypt.  God is a loving God but He is also firm just like any other parent. When our parents spanked us, yeah it hurt but we knew they loved us and they cared.  They were correcting us when we did something wrong.
> 
> A lot of times my family is quick to say I am judging or looking down when that is not the case. I understand I am not perfect but if God leads me to correct something, I will. I do it out of love and because I don't want anyone to be lost. It comes at a cost because some people will get angry. But I would rather them get angry, think about it and make some changes than to let them keep going wrong and end up in hell.  God corrects me too and I suck it up, repent, turn away and do better. Q


Thank you Que. I had a similar question/thought come up in my spirit (Christians who call themselves Christians but don't behave like Christians)and I've been struggling b/c I don't want to feel holier than thou or feel like I'm looking down on other "Christians".  Thank you for helping me to express exactly what I've been trying to say. I brought this up to a Christian sister and she said what freelove said:





freelove said:


> I think as Christians, to not judge what someone else doing or not doing and focus on ourselves and our own path as we try to be more like Jesus. When people ask questions like that, it is best to just point them to the Word and lift them up in prayer.


But I kept thinking aren't we, as Christians, supposed to correct/rebuke/reproach each other?


----------



## Theo (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Judgment is different than correction or rebuke. God is the only person who can judge, because He is righteous. However, there are people that God has placed in our life to be our shepherds and spiritual parents. God has given them a special ability and anointing to bear the burden and responsibility that goes with being accountable for someone else's spiritual life. There is no more important role that one can play for someone else's life. 

I think Christians need to be careful about taking that step towards spiritual leadership. You can't just tell people whats right, you have to show them whats right as well. I think many people don't know all that spiritual leadership entails and may jump the gun, not knowing that by telling people what God says and while living a different lifestyle they are actually leading people astray, and causing confusion and or even anger/ animosity towards Christians as a whole.  

Notice that I said that when people ask questions like that, it is best to just point them to the Word, I didn't say that we should ignore the situation entirely. I said this because God's Word is unchanging and does not fail, unlike us lol. People will always find a way to intellectualize what they know to be wrong, which sounds like what Baisden is doing. That is an argument that we are not meant to win, because we are not of this world. Pointing them to the words you live by, and what they _claim_ to live by will leave the work of conviction up the Holy Spirit.... where it should be.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Every one hear has some vert excellent posts. I can always go with my personsal exepriecne with sin(s) and I will tell you. God will not be mocked. When you repent of a sin(s) it means to TURN AWAY AND DO NOT DO IT AGAIN!  In my personal Bible study this is what God has dealt and dealing with me! I thank God for his blood of the Lamb at the Cross. It has Holy, Redeemption Power. Yes, I've since repented and done it over and over and over......  I did it on  my own. I never confessed to a Live Person in Christ! Until 2 weeks ago  When I did that I tell you the YOKE was Broken and those sin(s) and Burdens were lifted! I went to a person In Christ that I could Trust who stand in the Gap with me and For me. This happened a week ago.  It is amazing when God comes in when you allow Him to help you deal with the sin. I will tell you that my walk is stronger in the Lord each and every day! I just take it one day at a time. 
My sister in Christ tells me we do not have much time left and Fast and Pray! Thank you father!  I am going Finally Deep into the Lord! Those sin(s) I've committed Oh I am not going back Why b/c of what God says in his word! Now I know that it truly means to REPENT!  I thank God for that!


----------



## plainj (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



freelove said:


> Judgment is different than correction or rebuke. God is the only person who can judge, because He is righteous. However, there are people that God has placed in our life to be our shepherds and spiritual parents. God has given them a special ability and anointing to bear the burden and responsibility that goes with being accountable for someone else's spiritual life. There is no more important role that one can play for someone else's life.
> 
> I think Christians need to be careful about taking that step towards spiritual leadership. You can't just tell people whats right, you have to show them whats right as well. I think many people don't know all that spiritual leadership entails and may jump the gun, not knowing that by telling people what God says and while living a different lifestyle they are actually leading people astray, and causing confusion and or even anger/ animosity towards Christians as a whole.
> 
> Notice that I said that when people ask questions like that, it is best to just point them to the Word, I didn't say that we should ignore the situation entirely. I said this because God's Word is unchanging and does not fail, unlike us lol. People will always find a way to intellectualize what they know to be wrong, which sounds like what Baisden is doing. That is an argument that we are not meant to win, because we are not of this world. Pointing them to the words you live by, and what they _claim_ to live by will leave the work of conviction up the Holy Spirit.... where it should be.


Thank you freelove for your response. I think I understand what you are saying. I need to go back to my Bible b/c I still have questions.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



> Judgment is different than correction or rebuke. God is the only person who can judge, because He is righteous.



I have seen the above done, and it made me wonder if the poster was out their mind.  I kept thinking is she God to tell someone else their relationship with God was wrong, or false.  I guess that person felt they were all righteous.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> I have seen the above done, and it made me wonder if the poster was out their mind. I kept thinking is she God to tell someone else their relationship with God was wrong, or false. I guess that person felt they were all righteous.


 

Maybe you should ask the poster directly. They increased our pm's so there's enough room for the back and forth you obviously want. Or maybe you should let it go and K.I.M.

We are to correct each other when we err. It's not always gonna make the receiver happy but most correction doesn't. The Word of God is simple, it's plain. It's people who make it complicated. His Word is also inerrant and there are no gray areas. There are errors in the translations which is normal when translating Hebrew and Greek to other languages but the errors are not enough to change the integrity of the text. As Christians, the bible is our guide and our standard. It is for our protection to keep us from being tricked and to keep us as one with His will. God says that He and His Word are one. He also says He would destroy himself before He goes against His Word. In the N.T. He says that He has not come to change one iota of the law. He says He does not change.

As I said it's simple. If let's say, the bible says that homosexuality is an abomination and if a person says that God told them that it was ok to be homosexual then what are we to believe? The innerant Word of God or someone who is saying that God is a liar. He and His Word are one remember? So if they're saying that what was written is a lie then they're saying that God is a liar. That may not have been their intent but that's what they're saying.

Now if said person is telling this lie what are we to do. Let them go on believing this or show them what the Word says. We show them right? Otherwise the bible says that their blood is on our hands. Now if the person continues to believe the lie they're telling then that's on them, we done what God has instructed us to do. Now if this person continues in this lie, the people who believe her blood is on her hand.

Again, the Word of God is for our protection as Christians. It's simple so no matter what your level of comprehension is, you can hear it understand it. We do not need to have degrees in theology to understand it because it's plain. If someone says, "The Lord told me that we can have sex before marriage, it's OK with Him because we're gonna get married anyway."(and this has happened to many women before) what do we do? Do we say, "Well he says he's a Christian and we go to church together, he reads the bible and he prays he says he has a relationship with God so maybe God says it's ok in our stiuation?" NO! We go to the inerrant Word of God and we see where He says that we are not to fornicate and go by His Word NOT by what someone says He told them. Protected. THAT is one way(scriptural BTW) we can know as Christians whether or not a  person has a true relationship with God. We hold the bible as the inerrant Word of God. Not others word or commentaries of the Word of God. If someone does not hold the WORD as inerrant (not translations) then no, they do not have a relationship with Him.

If we are unable to find the scripture we have another foolproof way to know His will. PRAYER. Yes, we pray. If "Christians" disagree on the meaning of God's Word and the scripture is disputed among us then BOTH parties are to pray and ask God to give them the correct interpretation of His Word. This is what separates Christians from nominal Christians or saved only Christians. Nominal Christians will continue to want to debate and argue their point instead of humbling themselves before the Lord and asking HIM what's right. They don't want to ask God because they do not hear from Him. Folks think because they pray they have a close personal relationship with God. Well a relationship takes two. Does he speak to you when you pray? Can you hear the voice of God when you pray? When you speak to Him does He speak back? He is not a feeling nor is He mute. What did He actually SAY to you?
Backsliding Christians would also fit into the nominal Christian catergory(also scriptural) but I'll save that for another post. 

So to answer your question, yes we can tell if a persons relationship with God is false or true.


BTW
I would like to clear something up. In the same sex wedding thread. I had not read certain peoples posts before I posted my initial one. I had only scanned the first page and didn't know they posted in the thread.  I prayed and asked the Lord to tell me what to say. THEY were able to see themselves in what God told me to write and became offended. The bible says that it is a mirror and shows us our own filth and when we repent it washes away our sins. It was more than one poster. Now before they say that I'm lying about that, THEY should pray, (if the can actually hear from God at times) and ask Him if I'm lying. They can also pray that whichever one of us IS lying that we be exposed before the whole board to show whether or not either of us actually knows God the Father and the Lord Jesus Christ or are false or backsliding Christians.


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

My g'ma in-law is a devout christian and from what I see sweet as a pie.
Yet she loves to gamble,like every weekend.I don't know how this and being a christian mix together I thought gambling was a sin.
Maybe she thinks she will be forgiven by this sin if she prays for it but I'm really surprised how she can be so leud yet be so devoted.
Otherwise she is about the only person I like from my in-laws side so i'll just pray for her.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

I was never in the same sex thread so I have no idea where your thesis^^^ came from.



> So to answer your question, yes we can tell if a persons relationship with God is false or true.


however, for the above quote, so then if you speak on that person's behaviour are you not judging them?

You made a very rude comment to Jcoily about her once relationship with God that I and majority of people felt you had no business commenting on.  It was wrong plain and simple.  But I'm sure you prayed about it and God gave you the insight to say what you said.  I wish God spoke to everyone like that but you must be the lucky few.

I don't need to pm you, everything I need to say comes out in time.  Also you might want to pray to God about the snide comments you make about single females, I doubt he would agree: 1 Corinthians 7 
  Overall I have no issues with you.  You have just rubbed me the wrong way from some of your posts, and I don't think God enlighted you with some of your comments.  I would hope not.  anyways have a blessed day .  I'm sure you are a wonderful person, and going forward I hope to see that.


----------



## Ramya (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

Ladies we need to remember that we are constantly being watched by other Christians and non Christians.

Romans 14:1 Accept him whose faith is weak, without passing judgment on disputable matters... 13Therefore let us stop passing judgment on one another. Instead, make up your mind not to put any stumbling block or obstacle in your brother's way.

Can we please keep this objective or take it up with one another in pms. I don't know what made the OP bring this topic up but if kept objectively this thread could really provide edification on the topic of forgiveness.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



amerikan said:


> Ladies we need to *remember that we are constantly being watched by other Christians and non Christians.*
> 
> Romans 14:1 Accept him whose faith is weak, without passing judgment on disputable matters... 13Therefore let us stop passing judgment on one another. Instead, make up your mind not to put any stumbling block or obstacle in your brother's way.
> 
> Can we please keep this objective or take it up with one another in pms. I don't know what made the OP bring this topic up but if kept objectively this thread could really provide edification on the topic of forgiveness.


 
The bold is true.  I love the bible verse you quoted.  thanks.  

as for the last part I'm done.  It's up to the other poster on how she will take my comment/ attempt to correct.  

everyone keeps saying take it to pm, lol but doesn't pm issues get aired out on the board anyways?  As I said I have nothing against msh. I'm sure she's a nice person, hope to see that.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> I was never in the same sex thread so I have no idea where your thesis^^^ came from.
> 
> 
> however, for the above quote, so then if you speak on that person's behaviour are you not judging them?
> ...


 
How is it rude to say someone was never a Christian? If she's not one now why would her or ANYONE else care. If you or the"others" had actually read what I wrote instead of pulling out your soap box, you would have seen that I quoted the scripture not my own opinion. The BIBLE says if you leave you were NEVER with us. She left so....... 

The truth is rude to some but hey if you can't accept the truth............

As far as rubbing you the wrong way? Do you honestly believe that I care one teeny tiny bit which way I rub you? And rude? You have GOT to be kidding me. You are one of the nastiest chicks on the board. When your post and even thread titles have to be edited because of the crap you've said. I do believe you need to look at and correct your own rudeness before you comment on anothers. 

When your girls say nasty crap you cosign and everything else but let a Christian not sugarcoat the Word of God or EVERY.SINGLE.WORD.OUT.THEIR.MOUTHS. Ooooooo, what a scandal? WWJD? Is that Christ-like Whatever man


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> How is it rude to say someone was never a Christian? If she's not one now why would her or ANYONE else care. If you or the"others" had actually read what I wrote instead of pulling out your soap box, you would have seen that I quoted the scripture not my own opinion. The BIBLE says if you leave you were NEVER with us. She left so.......
> 
> The truth is rude to some but hey if you can't accept the truth............
> 
> ...


 
 yes you are innocent and christ like.  I'm not the one on the soap box.  I don't claim to be a christian and act a different way that is totally opposite.  Your comment was uncalled for since you do not know her relationship.  Nah I can't claim being one of the nastiest chick on the board but thanks for attempting to nominate me.  yes they edited heathens LOL.  that's the only title they have edited on any of my threads, but please enlighten me if there is more. LOL

eta: i'm sure you will find a way to report this thread or post too. LOL


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> yes you are innocent and christ like. I'm not the one on the soap box. I don't claim to be a christian and act a different way that is totally opposite. Your comment was uncalled for since you do not know her relationship. Nah I can't claim being one of the nastiest chick on the board but thanks for attempting to nominate me. yes they edited heathens LOL. that's the only title they have edited on any of my threads, but please enlighten me if there is more. LOL


 
Contrary to popular belief and obviously yours, saved don't mean sucker. It also doesn't mean tip toeing around being timid and backing down from confrontation. If you had actually READ the bible you would see how the people of God behave. 

You don't have to claim to be one of the nastiest, you've been nominated. Don't fake like you're all sweetness and encouragement on the board.

Oh and your posts were deleted/edited because of your instigating too not only your thread. Weren't you sent to the corner for a few hours too? Anywho... when you and yours start posting nothing but uplifting posts THEN come and instruct me on how I should behave as a Christian. Clean your house first before white gloving mine


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> Contrary to popular belief and obviously yours, saved don't mean sucker. It also doesn't mean tip toeing around being timid and backing down from confrontation. If you had actually READ the bible you would see how the people of God behave.
> 
> You don't have to claim to be one of the nastiest, you've been nominated. Don't fake like you're all sweetness and encouragement on the board.
> 
> Oh and your posts were deleted/edited because of your instigating too not only your thread. Weren't you sent to the corner for a few hours too? Anywho... when you and yours start posting nothing but uplifting posts THEN come and instruct me on how I should behave as a Christian. Clean your house first before white gloving mine


  your fingers must be tired of hittin the report button.  Maybe I should be like you fake the funk declare christianity on the board and still act foul.  That way I can sustain from being banned cause I can put bible verses all througout my posts and claim god told me to make my posts.  

You must be working pretty hard in getting me banned again.  

eta: I've said what I got to say.  Maybe you should pray about it tonight before you go to bed.  Have fun.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> yes you are innocent and christ like. I'm not the one on the soap box. I don't claim to be a christian and act a different way that is totally opposite. Your comment was uncalled for since you do not know her relationship. Nah I can't claim being one of the nastiest chick on the board but thanks for attempting to nominate me. yes they edited heathens LOL. that's the only title they have edited on any of my threads, but please enlighten me if there is more. LOL
> 
> *eta: i'm sure you will find a way to report this thread or post too. LOL*


 
You may want to recheck with the mod who keeps you from being banned and see if I reported your post BEFORE enchantment implied that something would ACTUALLY be done about it if it and others like it were reported


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> You may want to recheck with the mod who keeps you from being banned and see if I reported your post BEFORE enchantment implied that something would ACTUALLY be done about it if it and others like it were reported


 hold up you are now saying you keep me from being banned?  I thought I was just banned, isn't that what you said earlier?

Anyways msh I've said what I wanted to say.  Yes I know you could care less.  So why are we going back and forth?  Since Que is a friend of yours I'm sure there is more sides to you, so I'm gonna hope to see that good side one day.

Have a blessed night


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> your fingers must be tired of hittin the report button. Maybe I should be like you fake the funk declare christianity on the board and still act foul. That way I can sustain from being banned cause I can put bible verses all througout my posts and claim god told me to make my posts.
> 
> You must be working pretty hard in getting me banned again.


 
Abenyo I obviously hurt your feeling at some point. Let it go. Is it really that serious? Tell your mod to tell you the times I've reported your threads. As a matter of fact tell her to post them here. Why is she hiding? If I actually thought you could be banned then hey maybe I would. I understand that you have been getting a lot of negative feedback in the blogs but wouldn't it be more productive to direct it towards them instead of someone who cares nothing about you 

BTW I'm sure they didn't ban you because of the report I made, doesn't it take MANY complaints from MANY people


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> hold up you are now saying you keep me from being banned? I thought I was just banned, isn't that what you said earlier?
> 
> Anyways msh I've said what I wanted to say. Yes I know you could care less. So why are we going back and forth? Since Que is a friend of yours I'm sure there is more sides to you, so I'm gonna hope to see that good side one day.
> 
> Have a blessed night


 
I'm not a mod hon so no I can't keep you from being banned but she must be working overtime I never ignore a question so yes I will and do respond to them. Don't be vexed abenyo. With your guardian mod on your side you'll never truly make the banned. Sleep tight chica. See you next petty post. Muwah!!!!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> Abenyo I obviously hurt your feeling at some point. Let it go. Is it really that serious? Tell your mod to tell you the times I've reported your threads. As a matter of fact tell her to post them here. Why is she hiding? If I actually thought you could be banned then hey maybe I would. I understand that you have been getting a lot of negative feedback in the blogs but wouldn't it be more productive to direct it towards them instead of someone who cares nothing about you
> 
> BTW I'm sure they didn't ban you because of the report I made, doesn't it take MANY complaints from MANY people


  I was waiting for the blog to come out.  


hmmm let it go, I hope you remember that to.  

first you didn't make any reports now you made reports.  huh.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> I was waiting for the blog to come out.
> 
> 
> hmmm let it go, I hope you remember that to.
> ...


 
No hon I said I didn't report you before that thread at least I don't think I did. I won't report this one nor have I report any since then. I understand that you are touchy because of the blog. I do think it was a mean, hateful thing for them to do but address them don't focus your anger on me. I didn't say you were ugly or call you a busy body. YOU have obviously been rubbing some folks the wrong way too.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> No hon I said I didn't report you before that thread at least I don't think I did. I won't report this one nor have I report any since then. I understand that you are touchy because of the blog. I do think it was a mean, hateful thing for them to do but address them don't focus your anger on me. I didn't say you were ugly or call you a busy body. YOU have obviously been rubbing some folks the wrong way too.


  I'm glad you are taking the tone of being concerned LOL.  Please don't.  If I was upset about the blog you know me apparently enough to realize that I would address it.  But thanks for constantly bringing it up though.  

Now back to the discussion at hand. You are not as far different from me, only difference is that you flash your christianity.  Just realize that though you made adequate go bye bye you are stepping in her shoes.  Does it feel comfortable?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> I'm glad you are taking the tone of being concerned LOL. Please don't. If I was upset about the blog you know me apparently enough to realize that I would address it. But thanks for constantly bringing it up though.
> 
> Now back to the discussion at hand. You are not as far different from me, only difference is that you flash your christianity. Just realize that though you made adequate go bye bye you are stepping in her shoes. Does it feel comfortable?


 
Oh no hon I never said I was concerned, I said it was a crappy thing to do to say you were an ugly busy body, don't get it twisted. And as far as being bold enough to address something if it upset you that's obviously not true otherwise you wouldn't have posted THIS thread about a anonymous poster in the first place

As far as adequate is concerned she shall return Vague threads about anonymous posters=adequate-ish. Pretending to not know you're a frequent crap starter with your threads= adequate-ish. I think that's closer to your shoe size chica, they'll fit you just fine.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> Oh no hon I never said I was concerned, I said it was a crappy thing to do to say you were an ugly busy body, don't get it twisted. And as far as being bold enough to address something if it upset you that's obviously not true otherwise you wouldn't have posted THIS thread about a anonymous poster in the first place
> 
> As far as adequate is concerned she shall return Vague threads about anonymous posters=adequate-ish. Pretending to not know you're a frequent crap starter with your threads= adequate-ish. I think that's closer to your shoe size chica, they'll fit you just fine.


 

 once again about the blog.  I'm sure you think it's affecting me.  I haven't skipped my beat.  I don't post stuff anonymously that's not me, I leave that to the cowards. 
How is this thread about an anonymous poster? really I wasn't going to address you till you started cosigning.  your hypocracy was showing so I needed to know if you were one of those who repents only to do it again.  I got my answer.  

but hey feel free to bring up the blog for the umpteen time, LOL seems to make you feel good.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> once again about the blog. I'm sure you think it's affecting me. I haven't skipped my beat. I don't post stuff anonymously that's not me, I leave that to the cowards.
> How is this thread about an anonymous poster? really I wasn't going to address you till you started cosigning. your hypocracy was showing so I needed to know if you were one of those who repents only to do it again. I got my answer.
> 
> but hey feel free to bring up the blog for the umpteen time, LOL seems to make you feel good.


 
BLOG

Where have I been a hypocrite? Is it because you think all Christians are supposed to be timid creatures who never dislike anybody's mess. Get real. I have been the same on this board, every board and IRL. You think we're supposed to let folks come out of their mouths all twisted about God and throw flower petals on them? WHATEVER. 

You are the hypocrite with your fake questions in this thread when your intent was to call me out Everybody knew what you were doing, you're too transparent. 

I obviously crushed your lil toes but get over it chick, let it go.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> BLOG
> 
> Where have I been a hypocrite? Is it because you think all Christians are supposed to be timid creatures who never dislike anybody's mess. Get real. I have been the same on this board, every board and IRL. You think we're supposed to let folks come out of their mouths all twisted about God and throw flower petals on them? WHATEVER.
> 
> ...


 

Um you are not the only christian on the board.  There are plenty of females who voice their opinion without being shy or timid, and I do not have an issue with them.  Yet you keep referencing the fact that christians are either shy/timid or like you.  
Hmm if everyone knew who I was talking about though I didn't name any names could they also be thinking that your actions were wrong and unchristian like? You are not a good example of a christian, I wouldn't even call you one if you didn't make sure you broadcast it.   You might want to evaluate your walk with GOD, cause you aren't giving a good example of living by HIS WORD.  

For the record my toes aren't little LOL.  this is my thread, you came in to cosign and make a post.  Why should I let my thread go?  maybe you should K.I.M but if you can't let it go either maybe it's time to stop saying it


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> Um you are not the only christian on the board. There are plenty of females who voice their opinion without being shy or timid, and I do not have an issue with them. Yet you keep referencing the fact that christians are either shy/timid or like you.
> Hmm if everyone knew who I was talking about though I didn't name any names could they also be thinking that your actions were wrong and unchristian like? You are not a good example of a christian, I wouldn't even call you one if you didn't make sure you broadcast it. You might want to evaluate your walk with GOD, cause you aren't giving a good example of living by HIS WORD.
> 
> For the record my toes aren't little LOL. this is my thread, you came in to cosign and make a post. Why should I let my thread go? maybe you should K.I.M but if you can't let it go either maybe it's time to stop saying it


 
Well hon they know how petty you are so.... 

Maybe you should try worrying about what kind of person you are an example of. Angry and sad come to mind. I tell you what. Why don't YOU be an example for me to follow since you're an expert on Christian behavior. I offended you personally somewhere but you won't admit it. I doubt very seriously your heart was hurting for any of the girls on this forum. ESPECIALLY to the point that you had to start a thread about it Get outta here with that crap

You're the hypocrite chick. Did you give this same speech to your girls about the way you should spare folks feelings or is it reserved for Christians. I tell you what. Why don't I just take notes from your "My brother likes white girls" thread to improve my Christian behavior I just love when non Christians tell Christians how to follow a God they don't know

As I said before clean your own before worrying about mine.

Pot.meet.kettle

ETA: BLOG, K.I.M. and LET IT GO!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

*Great posts ladies! Realistically, as Que said, only God truly knows our hearts. Some things are TRULY a struggle for some people. For example, it's not a struggle for me not to eat that extra piece of cake, but for someone else it may be EXTREMELY tempting/difficult to say no. The point is, even after repenting, some people will fall off the bandwagon and will have to repent again. As I said above, God knows each of the hearts of His children, and I trust that He knows a genuine repentence from one that's not. I live by the philosophy that "God never expected me to be perfect, but He does expect me to try." I say this because if we were perfect beings, what would we need God for? God is there for a relationship and also to mold us so that we are more like Him/more like what He designed us to be.  And as far as correcting people, I think that's biblical, but judging is not.  As Proverbs 27:17 says, "as iron sharpens iron, so one man sharpens another."*


freelove said:


> Well, the Bible says in Romans 10:9-10, "That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved." There are no addendums, no caveats.
> 
> However, Paul also wrote in Romans 6:1, "What shall we say, then? Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase? By no means! We died to sin; how can we live in it any longer?" If you are a true born-again Christian, you should have a relationship with Christ Jesus that will give you the desire to live in as He wants you to live. How can one man serve 2 masters? We all struggle with sin, but as Christians we have been given the ability to live beyond the limitations of the flesh and of this world. If you are struggling with something you know is a sin, ask God to help you and to change the desires of your heart so they are more in line with. The Bible says that we should be transformed by the renewing of the mind, which can occur to prayer and the reading of God's Word.
> 
> ...


 


***Que*** said:


> Let me also add that everyone who calls themselves a Christian is not really a Christian. They can play with God all they want but He will not be mocked. He knows how hearts so while man can be fooled, He cannot.
> 
> On the flip side of that, a Christian who corrects another person is not nec a fake Christian either. People get it twisted because they expect us to be nice and giving a kind word but the bible says the word of God is like a double edge sword. So sometimes the word of God will cut. It is meant to kill your flesh but cause your soul to repent. Understand that the same Jesus who fed the 5000 and died on the cross is the same one who sent rain down on those who laughed at Noah, destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah, and called for the plaques in Egypt. God is a loving God but He is also firm just like any other parent. When our parents spanked us, yeah it hurt but we knew they loved us and they cared. They were correcting us when we did something wrong.
> 
> A lot of times my family is quick to say I am judging or looking down when that is not the case. I understand I am not perfect but if God leads me to correct something, I will. I do it out of love and because I don't want anyone to be lost. It comes at a cost because some people will get angry. But I would rather them get angry, think about it and make some changes than to let them keep going wrong and end up in hell. God corrects me too and I suck it up, repent, turn away and do better. Q


 


***Que*** said:


> If they are true Christian, trust they know. And if they don't know, God will show them. That is why being a Christian is about a relationship. If you are close to God, He can and will correct you. And if you love Him like you say you do, you will take the correction.
> 
> The beautiful thing about God is we are able to start fresh. I look at each new day as another chance for me to get it right. I may not do all things right but I strive for it. Even while I struggle with some things, I am able to correct others. That doesn't mean I am better or a hypocrite it just means I care.
> 
> To me, a hypocrite doesn't see what they are doing as wrong, doesn't attempt to change it, won't accept correction, and will look down on others for doing the same thing. A lot of people are trying to change and it is taking some time for them to stop doing wrong. So yeah they may look like a hypocrite when really they are just trying to prevent someone else from making the mistakes they have made. Q


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> Well hon they know how petty you are so....
> 
> Maybe you should try worrying about what kind of person you are an example of. Angry and sad come to mind. I tell you what. Why don't YOU be an example for me to follow since you're an expert on Christian behavior. I offended you personally somewhere but you won't admit it. I doubt very seriously your heart was hurting for any of the girls on this forum. ESPECIALLY to the point that you had to start a thread about it Get outta here with that crap
> 
> ...


 LOL no one here will say I have bragged or broadcast to be a christian.  So nah not a hypocrite, and no I gots no pointers for you to follow.  But I'm sure since God personally tells you what to post and all, maybe you should be consulting him and not me.

You should also follow your words 





> As I said before clean your own before worrying about mine.


 
Kettle meet Pot bwahahhahha

Petty as me and all.  YOu no better chiika.  
LHCF, Stay have some fun, Keep posting.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



plainj said:


> Thank you Que. I had a similar question/thought come up in my spirit (Christians who call themselves Christians but don't behave like Christians)and I've been struggling b/c I don't want to feel holier than thou or feel like I'm looking down on other "Christians".  Thank you for helping me to express exactly what I've been trying to say. I brought this up to a Christian sister and she said what freelove said:
> *But I kept thinking aren't we, as Christians, supposed to correct/rebuke/reproach each other?*


Yes but unfortunately when you do so, you run the risk of being labeled as judging people. I let the Holy Spirit lead me and guide me when it comes to correction. That way if a person gets mad, it's okay because God was in control.  We are the light of the earth so our light should always shine. We are also the salt which means we will have to take some lickings. Yeah it is not fair but as long as they get a lick and head to the Living water to ease their thirst, then it is worth it. I am already preparing myself to come under more and more attack and scrutiny. But this is what we have been preparing for. We are in a war for folks souls.  A war is never nice but thankfully, we already know who wins. Q


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> LOL no one here will say I have bragged or broadcast to be a christian. So nah not a hypocrite, and no I gots no pointers for you to follow. But I'm sure since God personally tells you what to post and all, maybe you should be consulting him and not me.
> 
> You should also follow your words
> 
> ...


 
Now why would anyone ever accuse you of being a Christian 

If you tell me how I hurt you then we can discuss that. I do pray, do you? I actually read my bible how bout you?

Your hypocrisy comes from you talking about how I should act as a Christian when you are know as a crap starting, hateful, negative, attention seeking chick from wayy back. When you changeto posting encouraging, never negative posts and you start calling your girls out on what THEY say THEN you come back and talk to me. Maybe I'll take you seriously then and not view you as some forum chick with a chip on her shoulder.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



Ms.Honey said:


> Now why would anyone ever accuse you of being a Christian
> 
> If you tell me how I hurt you then we can discuss that. I do pray, do you? I actually read my bible how bout you?
> 
> Your hypocrisy comes from you talking about how I should act as a Christian when you are know as a crap starting, hateful, negative, attention seeking chick from wayy back. When you changeto posting encouraging, never negative posts and you start calling your girls out on what THEY say THEN you come back and talk to me. Maybe I'll take you seriously then and not view you as some forum chick with a chip on her shoulder.


 oh so you got issues with me and my girls oooooohhhhh.  LOL maybe you should address them heads on.  After all you got alot to say and it took me addressing you to have it all out in the open.  Maybe you should send a pm or start a thread.  LOL
You the christian set the example for me... but since you ain't like other christians I guess that won't happen huh...

Forum chick with a chip LOL let me guess you want to be known as the one who knocked it off?  aren't you exhausted from your work with adequate?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*



abenyo said:


> oh so you got issues with me and my girls oooooohhhhh. LOL maybe you should address them heads on.* After all you got alot to say and it took me addressing you to have it all out in the open.* Maybe you should send a pm or start a thread. LOL
> You the christian set the example for me... but since you ain't like other christians I guess that won't happen huh...
> 
> Forum chick with a chip LOL let me guess you want to be known as the one who knocked it off? aren't you exhausted from your work with adequate?


 
Just tell me when I hurt you let's discuss it and be done. 

Yes YOU addressed me. 

As far as adequate, I wasn't the only one who called her on what she did. And why are you so concerned about adequate anyway? You had enough smack to say to her than most folks on this board did anyway. Now it's po'adequate

I don't have a problem with your girls, at least they have the guts to say what they think without hiding behind *snickers*.

You got me til 2am chick and then it's my bedtime. Do you ever intend to tell me how I hurt your feelings or are you gonna continue to pretend that you are soooo offended by my lack of Christian sweetness?


----------



## Janice (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

I think that this is personally disrespectful and upsetting that you two  have been carrying on like this for hours now. Let it go or pm each other in private where you can air out your differences. We are never going to agree with each other but name calling on a spiritual forum defies the original intent and purpose of this forum, which is salvation, edification and healing through Jesus Christ. Let it go ladies, please your only doing what the devil wants you to do and that is tear each other down. We have enough negativity on this board as is, so keep that out of here! God bless and good night! (This above msg is in love, trust that!)










ETA: Don't yall have to wake up early to go to church by the way, lol?


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does being a christian mean you can do wrong and ask for forgiveness and all is r*

thread closed


----------

